# Error FreeBSD 9.1



## caramida (Mar 7, 2013)

Picture says it all.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 7, 2013)

No, the picture really does not say it all.  For instance, why gptboot is trying to boot from the first partition.  Usually that's a boot partition, and gptboot tries to find a UFS partition.  On 9.1, the disk would also likely be called ada0.

For a start, try
0:ad0p2

If that doesn't work, try
0:ada0p2

If that doesn't work, please describe how the disk was set up.  Or boot to a live image and show the output of `% gpart show`.


----------

